

The Last Lecture--Randy Pausch - stevenboudreau
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo

======
zkinion
Yeah, I finally sat down and watched this whole thing last night. He gives
some really good advice about achieving your dreams. It goes off on some
tangents sometimes, like when talking about the specifics of his student's
projects, but its still pieced together nicely, and towards the end it gets
good when he really nails down his message.

Is Randy still alive? I hope he's doing well.

~~~
rms
<http://download.srv.cs.cmu.edu/~pausch/news/>

